# Supplements and which ones



## scottie (Feb 28, 2011)

You all may get this question a lot. I am trying to change my lifestyle for health reasons. I am going to change what I eat, less fast food, water instead of soft drinks fruits in the place of candy bars... 

I have a really bad left knee I was told to take Fish oil, msm, and Glucosamine Chondroitin for joint pain and repair. I have even been told to drink Aloe juice. There are so many products out does anyone A. know if these things work? and B. which ones are the best to use? 

Also would anyone advise a good Multi-Vitamin.... I guess I am just looking for overall advise.
As you can tell I am lost.
Thanks
Scottie


----------



## harlan (Feb 28, 2011)

For the knee, I've had success with the Gluc/Chond. With arthritis in the left knee, I couldn't even walk before. The thing to be aware of is that the dose depends on your weight. 500 G/400 CH for every 50 lbs. So, for 150 lbs, it would be 1500/1200 per day. That is usually marked as the 'daily dose' on the bottles. But for someone over that, adjust the dosage up. It can also take up to a month to feel the difference. Also, I haven't noted any real diff. between the cheapest and 'name' brands.


----------



## scottie (Feb 28, 2011)

harlan said:


> For the knee, I've had success with the Gluc/Chond. With arthritis in the left knee, I couldn't even walk before. The thing to be aware of is that the dose depends on your weight. 500 G/400 CH for every 50 lbs. So, for 150 lbs, it would be 1500/1200 per day. That is usually marked as the 'daily dose' on the bottles. But for someone over that, adjust the dosage up. It can also take up to a month to feel the difference. Also, I haven't noted any real diff. between the cheapest and 'name' brands.


Thanks I bought Fish Oil yesterday I will get G/C tonight.


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would recommend keeping a good Whey Protein powder on hand.  I wouldn't try using it as a meal replacement, but they are good to have to help curb cravings (at least for me).  As far as good mulit-vitamin packs there are alot of good ones to choose from.  There is a lot of hit and miss with any of the fitness suppliments that are on the market.  I would recommend trying a multivitamin and if you're not getting the results from it that you want, try another one.  You may have to go through a number of them before you find one that works for you.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 28, 2011)

How active are you?

Generally even if you are active you don't need to supplement.

Eat as much fish, chicken, turkey, beef, fruit and veggies as you want, and see what happens. If you are not eating processed food, fast food or sugar rich foods, you will get all the vit/min you need from your good food.

Glucosamine is good for joints, but it may not work for you, try it and see.

If you are working out hard, add in extra good food, another piece of chicken instead of protien powder. Protein powder is great for ease of preperation, but thats its only advantage. 

Have you had blood work done recently?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 28, 2011)

You may wish to consult with doctor and a nutritionist. Proper nutrition should account for any possible supplements you would need unless you have some kind of deficiency I think.


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Apr 20, 2011)

scottie said:


> You all may get this question a lot. I am trying to change my lifestyle for health reasons. I am going to change what I eat, less fast food, water instead of soft drinks fruits in the place of candy bars...
> 
> I have a really bad left knee I was told to take Fish oil, msm, and  for joint pain and repair. I have even been told to drink Aloe juice. There are so many products out does anyone A. know if these things work? and B. which ones are the best to use?
> 
> ...


 
I am currently going through a damaged right knee atm and the Glucosamine Chondroitin really really helps. At first i laughed when the doctor told me to do it but seriously after 3 weeks i could really feel it. I have been going abck and forth for about 7 months with this knee injury and for the first 5 months i didnt take anything accept tylenol/aleve which helped but not much. Me and the doctor were talking about surgery when he told me about the gluco.....and i tried it. seriously..try it for a month, you will notice a big difference. As for the fish oil, i have no idea but i was told to take that as its kind of like a total body supplement from what i understand. Not sure im going to start that next month.


----------

